# 380 ACP magazines



## yankamolar (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello all, 

New to the forums. I have recently received my grandfathers Colt 380 ACP handgun and I am wanting to purchase some extra magazines for it. I believe it was purchased in the 1930s and the SN is 47541. I've looked online and the magazines for sale look similar but the inscription on my magazine is smaller reading:

CAL. 380
COLT

There is no mustang insignia stamped into the floorplate of the magazine like the magazines I see listed. Some of the magazines have a rectangular notch on the right forward edge of the magazine maybe a third of the way down from the top of the magazine. Also, the plate that the bullets sit on is flat with the spring below. 

Any help that can be given is appreciated.

Best Regards,
Brian


----------



## yankamolar (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Still no photo.

I believe that you have the Colt's Pocket Model Hammerless pistol, which I have also.

This place usually has (new-made, high-quality) magazines. Click on: Colt 1908 Hammerless .380 Semi-Auto Pistol
This place may sell magazines of lesser quality. Click on: Colt Pocket 380 7Rd Gun Magazine
The magazines sold here will be of lesser quality. Click on: http://www.brownells.com/magazines/...ds-sku486200017-7635-19058.aspx?sku=486200017

Although the first source calls the gun the M.1908, that's not really correct. It's the M.1903, which was originally made in .32 ACP, but then was introduced in .380 ACP in 1908.
(The "real" M.1908 is a very small semi-auto in .25 ACP.)


----------



## yankamolar (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for your response. Yes, the gun is noted as hammer less and after going online a bit I see that your information is matching. I will contact the magazine sources you listed. Thanks again....much appreciated!

Had a little trouble discovering the correct link....but did contact the first contact. Thanks Again!!!


----------

